# Pigweed



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

This isn't related to pigweed in hayfields (Lord help me that never happens) But I've had a problem with pigweed in my watermelon patch because I planted where a cattle hay ring use to be. Cows have been gone for years now, but I was wondering if you guys have any experience with spraying Sonalan or Reflex mixed together?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Canderson012 said:


> This isn't related to pigweed in hayfields (Lord help me that never happens) But I've had a problem with pigweed in my watermelon patch because I planted where a cattle hay ring use to be. Cows have been gone for years now, but I was wondering if you guys have any experience with spraying Sonalan or Reflex mixed together?


Please don't let that happen! I don't have any experience with the two together, I know a few people have been spaying some new chemical can't remember the name, but thinking it's just listed for cotton...if it's just an isolated patch I would send out my Spanish speaking friend with a shovel....but that's just me....watermelons arent all harvested in middle ga yet? Most all has been sprayed out down south.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the pigweed is just in isolated spots you could get a handheld Smuckers weed wiper and put some 2-4d in them and take care of that situation without too much effort. The Smuckers red stick is about $35.

Regard, Mike


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I wonder if these pigweed would die from 2-4d? Is that not glyphosate based? I harrowed them under yesterday, made sure I chopped up those bad guys as much as I could.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No, 2-4d and gly are different animals.....and 2-4d will put the brakes on pigweed. Just follow the label and you will have success.....when you chop pig weed it just makes it mad and will come on with more intensity. Let it regrow to about 4-6 inches high then hit it with a good dose of 2-4d and see what happens.









Regards, Mike


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Vol said:


> No, 2-4d and gly are different animals.....and 2-4d will put the brakes on pigweed. Just follow the label and you will have success.....when you chop pig weed it just makes it mad and will come on with more intensity. Let it regrow to about 4-6 inches high then hit it with a good dose of 2-4d and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike,
I know this is an old post, so I apologize. I have been perusing posts regarding Pigweed. My sister-in-law's fields have not been maintained very well or sprayed for at least two years and the Pigweed is bad. Right now, it is tall and thick in areas and out competing the good grasses. Would it do any good to spray mature Pigweed this late in the year (9/7/22)? Or would you just bush hog and wait until early spring to spray? We are in middle TN. Thanks,


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

You gotta bushhog it before it flowers out and sets seed, which was last month. Its an annual so kill it before it can seed. Or spray at about 8" tall with 2-4d and remedy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dvcochran said:


> Mike,
> I know this is an old post, so I apologize. I have been perusing posts regarding Pigweed. My sister-in-law's fields have not been maintained very well or sprayed for at least two years and the Pigweed is bad. Right now, it is tall and thick in areas and out competing the good grasses. Would it do any good to spray mature Pigweed this late in the year (9/7/22)? Or would you just bush hog and wait until early spring to spray? We are in middle TN. Thanks,


Sorry about being late to this thread, Pigweed is hard to kill with 2-4d once mature. It will curl up pretty good like you killed it, but sit there and recover. I would suggest for a bad infestation to go ahead and mow it close this year and next year use something that will kill it that has some residual. Grazon etc. My first choice would be Duracor. It is relatively new and works extremely well. I use 16oz. per acre and it will clean a field up lickety split.The cost is about the same as other choices. It is best to spray pigweed when it is under 6" tall. Duracor will also kill Buckhorn Plantain which seems to go hand in hand with pigweed. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Make sure you are not moving the hay offsite is using Grazon or Duracor or planting anything else in the field for at least 18 months.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It would help to know what member of the pigweed family we are talking about. Redroot pigweed is more susceptible to 2,4-D than say water hemp, which is in the same family and looks similar.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> It would help to know what member of the pigweed family we are talking about. Redroot pigweed is more susceptible to 2,4-D than say water hemp, which is in the same family and looks similar.


I am guessing that dvcochran is referencing red root due to his location.



Mellow said:


> Make sure you are not moving the hay offsite is using Grazon or Duracor or planting anything else in the field for at least 18 months.


That depends upon what state you live in for offsite restrictions. And the plant back is highly influenced by annual rainfall.

Regards, Mike


----------

